# Mystery fern



## slowfoot (Sep 23, 2008)

Can anyone identify this fern? I'm just curious about what it might be. Some background: I collected it in Northern Florida, it's currently about 6 inches across, and has grown only about 5 inches in a year. It's in a salamander set-up so the temps are on the low side. 








It's done really well in my vivarium, and I like how small and low it's staying.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

slowfoot said:


> Can anyone identify this fern? I'm just curious about what it might be. Some background: I collected it in Northern Florida, it's currently about 6 inches across, and has grown only about 5 inches in a year. It's in a salamander set-up so the temps are on the low side.
> View attachment 2588
> 
> 
> It's done really well in my vivarium, and I like how small and low it's staying.


The fern is Netted Chain Fern (Woodwardia areolata), which is native to deep swamps in the eastern U.S. What you have are the sterile fronds now. When it reaches maturity, it will send up very narrow fertile fronds to about 18". Like most native ferns, it will probably have a dormant period, but I suspect will perform well in the vivarium over time.

Good luck! Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know what kind it is, but I like it!


----------



## slowfoot (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the ID! This fern was more of a happy accident than anything else: it came in with some other stuff and has done really well.


----------

